# "Startschwierigkleit" mit Xorg

## bmahler

Hallo,

Ich habe mein neues System inzwischen komplett gebaut (Asus EeePC R105). Linux an sich läuft. Probleme habe ich allerdings noch mit X.Org.

Vorweg:

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

Zunächst funktioniert das Tippen auf das Touchpad nicht. Ich kann also den Mauszeiger in X bewegen und die linke und rechte Maustaste benutzen. Das Tippen auf das Pad ist allerdings kein Klick.

X.org kann kein Synaptics-Device (Synaptics I2C) finden. Alle möglichen anderen Module habe ich auch ausprobiert; es wird allerdings nichts geladen (von der Unterstützung für PS/2 Mäuse abgesehen). Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Treiber mit dem Ding funktionieren *?* .

Option "XkpLayout" "de" 

Funtkioniert nicht. Brauch' ich dazu keyboard in INPUT_DEVICES?, evtl.? X11 läuft momentan jedenfalls nur mit englischen Tastaturlayout.

Ich benutze den Login-Manager slim. nach einem "rc-update add xdm default" startet dieser auch direkt, wie erwartet. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht anmelden, weil ich beim Tippen auf einige Buchstaben plötzlich Zaheln schreibe (statt j z.B. 1)!

Nach einem Wechsel in ein anderes Terminal bleibt das Problem. Ich kann mich also mangels "Zeichen" nicht mehr einloggen. Es hilft nur gewaltsames Neustarten und "rc-update del xdm default". Dann ist alles wieder beim Alten.

Mein Wndowmanager unter X.org ist fluxbox. Ich möchte gerne Openoffice benutzen. Da führt allerdings zu Grafikfehlen (z.B. "verwischte" Fenster nach dem verschieben). Das Problem tritt nur bei OpenOffice auf.

Im Allgemeinen funktioniert das Verscheiben, Skalieren und Arbeiten allerdings mit den Hauptfenstern von den einzelnen Komponenten (z.B. Calc).

Das wären also meine wichtigsten Probleme... Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da geholfen werden könnte.

Grüße

----------

## Beforegod

Schau mal ob das Dir weiterhilft:

http://www.baldenhofer.eu/blog/gentoo/etcx11xorgconf

http://www.baldenhofer.eu/blog/series/asus-eee-installation

Bei INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synpatics"

Hast Du unter der Xorg.conf wirklich Xkplayout stehen oder ist das ein Tippfehler (XkbLayout)?

Wie sind Deine Spracheinstellungen (LINGUAS)?

Welche Graffikkarte ist da verbaut udn welchen Treiber verwendest Du für X.Org?

----------

## bmahler

Danke für die Links... die Seiten sind sehr hilfreich!

in der xorg.conf steht "XkbLayout". Ich hab mich hier vertippt. Hab' jetzt in INPUT_DEVICES auch keyboard und xf86-input-keyboard installiert. Ohne Erfolg. Laut Man-Pages sollte mein X.Org eigentlich auf das deutsche Tastaturlayout eingestellt sein. *?*

In meiner make.conf steht LINGUAS="de"

Ich benutze für X.Org den Intel-Treiber. In der make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Die GPU heißt Intel GMA 3150. Im kernel steckt Intel-AGP-Gart, Support für Framebuffer, DRI mit Intel i915-Treiberr und KMS (ohne läuft X.Org nicht).

Das Grafik-Problem ist imo darauf zurückzuführen, dass der Inhalt der Fenster beim Verschieben nicht häufig genug nachgezeichnet wird. Wenn ich ein Openoffice-Dialogfenster schnell verschiebe, nimmt es eine hässliche Hintergrundfarbe an. Der Fensterinhalt wird wieder sichtbar, wenn ich ein andere Fenster rüberziehe oder das Fenster nach einmal ganz "sachte"/langsam bewege!

P.S.: Sry. für die späte Antwort... bin gestern nach Hause gegangen, ohne noch mal ins Forum zu schauen; daheim hab' ich momentan keinen Internetanschluss.

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

 *Quote:*   

> Zunächst funktioniert das Tippen auf das Touchpad nicht. Ich kann also den Mauszeiger in X bewegen und die linke und rechte Maustaste benutzen. Das Tippen auf das Pad ist allerdings kein Klick.
> 
> X.org kann kein Synaptics-Device (Synaptics I2C) finden. Alle möglichen anderen Module habe ich auch ausprobiert; es wird allerdings nichts geladen (von der Unterstützung für PS/2 Mäuse abgesehen). Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Treiber mit dem Ding funktionieren *?* .

 

Wenn das Ding geht aber du nicht tippen kannst läuft es doch schon mal einigermaßen. Welche Version hat dein Xorg, 1.9? Wenn ja dann mach mal folgendes:

cd /etc/X11

gibt es dort einen Ordner Namens xorg.conf.d ? Wenn nein, legst du den an.

Darin baust du folgendes zusammen:

```
eimer@Laptops /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d $ ls -l

insgesamt 8,0K

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 488 24. Dez 09:49 10-evdev.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 161 28. Dez 20:48 50-synaptics.conf

eimer@Laptops /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d $ cat 10-evdev.conf 

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

eimer@Laptops /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d $ cat 50-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics-all"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"                                                                                                                                     

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"                                                                                                                                        

EndSection 
```

Jetzt noch aus deiner xorg.conf alles entfernen was mit Maus (inklusive Touchpad) und Tastatur zu tun hat

Jetzt startest du X neu. /etc/init.d/xdm restart

Wenn du slim benutzt mach lieber einen Reboot.

Danach solltest du eine Deutsche Tatstatur haben und mit dem Pad klicken können.

 *Quote:*   

> Funtkioniert nicht. Brauch' ich dazu keyboard in INPUT_DEVICES?, evtl.? X11 läuft momentan jedenfalls nur mit englischen Tastaturlayout. 

 

Nein du brauchst nur synaptics und evdev

 *Quote:*   

> Ich benutze den Login-Manager slim. nach einem "rc-update add xdm default" startet dieser auch direkt, wie erwartet. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht anmelden, weil ich beim Tippen auf einige Buchstaben plötzlich Zaheln schreibe (statt j z.B. 1)! 

 

Das lieht daran das du in deiner slim.conf wahrscheinlich stehen hast das Numlock default an ist. Du solltest auf deiner Tatstatur eine FN Taste haben und irgenwo bei den F Tasten ein blaues Num. Drück mal beides zusammen, dann sollte es wieder normal tippen.

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Wndowmanager unter X.org ist fluxbox. Ich möchte gerne Openoffice benutzen. Da führt allerdings zu Grafikfehlen (z.B. "verwischte" Fenster nach dem verschieben). Das Problem tritt nur bei OpenOffice auf.
> 
> Im Allgemeinen funktioniert das Verscheiben, Skalieren und Arbeiten allerdings mit den Hauptfenstern von den einzelnen Komponenten (z.B. Calc). 

 

Führe mal als root ein

grep direct /var/log/Xorg.0.log

aus. Was kommt da raus?

Poste auch mal deine komplette xorg.conf falls noch etwas nicht gehen sollte.

Sebastian

----------

## bmahler

Ja, ich benutze xorg-1.9

xorg.conf.d gab es nicht! Mit der Konfiguration von Dir funktioniert jetzt alles... abgesehen von den OpenOffice-Dialogen

grep direct /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Liefert ein paar Zeilen mit directory und:

[    17.494] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

Firefox z.B läuft auch wunderbar. Probleme macht nur OpenOffice.

----------

## Hollowman

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot von so einen Fenster. Sieht das darauf auch so komisch aus?

Hast du OpenOffice oder hast du OpenOffice-bin installiert. Mit dem normalen OpenOffice hatte ich auch Probleme mit der Darstellung. Mit der bin Version klappt bei mir alles prima. Ich hab auch nen Lappi mit Intel Graka.

Sebastian

----------

